# Yamaha 130 25" to 20" conversion



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Please advise if anyone has attempted this conversion, as I am considering repowering a skiff and need a 20" motor and all I am able to locate is 25" models. Thanks for your help...... :-/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not hard, just going to need to find a 20 in midsection and a 20 in drive shaft, or complete lower unit. To change drive shafts your going to have to re shim the whole lower unit. Your better off keep looking good for a complete 20


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, I have located a 20" 115 and probably modify it get a little more power for my Shipoke 18'.


----------

